# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Here is VAERS.

## WarriorRob

Welcome


I suggest people upen up the link, browse around and see for youselves how safe and effective these vaccines are. I'm just shocked that this poison is still being mandated :Geez: I know they will say it's out of millions vaccinated that's just a small % :Angry20:

----------

Big Bird (12-15-2021),phoenyx (12-16-2021),QuaseMarco (10-10-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Welcome
> 
> 
> I suggest people upen up the link, browse around and see for youselves how safe and effective these vaccines are. I'm just shocked that this poison is still being mandatedI know they will say it's out of millions vaccinated that's just a small %


Sorry dude. Someone lied to you. That is not VAERS.  Did you read the fine print at the bottom of the link you provided?  It says this 




> *OpenVAERS is a private organization that posts publicly available CDC/FDA data of injuries reported post-vaccination. Reports are not proof of causality*




This is VAERS. 
VAERS - About Us

Notice this 




> VAERS is *not* designed to determine if a vaccine caused a health problem



And then we have this:




> Healthcare providers are encouraged to report to VAERS any additional clinically significant AEs following vaccination, *even if they are not sure if vaccination caused the event.*


 on this page VAERS - About Us

----------


## Wildrose

> Welcome
> 
> 
> I suggest people upen up the link, browse around and see for youselves how safe and effective these vaccines are. I'm just shocked that this poison is still being mandatedI know they will say it's out of millions vaccinated that's just a small %


That isn't VAERS, it's filled with BS.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Sorry dude. Someone lied to you. That is not VAERS.  Did you read the fine print at the bottom of the link you provided?  It says this 
> 
> 
> 
> This is VAERS. 
> VAERS - About Us
> 
> Notice this 
> 
> ...


So what the Hell is it if it Isn't VAERS, so it's fake from Google :Thinking: I'm serious do you have the real VAERS reports, if you do I'd love to see them.

----------


## WarriorRob

I suggest you guys open up the real VAERS then :Thinking: I like to see the stuff you find on there.

----------


## WarriorRob

> That isn't VAERS, it's filled with BS.


Who filled it with B.S. Abraham Lincoln.

----------


## Wildrose

> Who filled it with B.S. Abraham Lincoln.


That may be your most nonsensical post to date and that's saying something.

----------


## WarriorRob

> That may be your most nonsensical post to date and that's saying something.


Exactly.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> So what the Hell is it if it Isn't VAERS, so it's fake from GoogleI'm serious do you have the real VAERS reports, if you do I'd love to see them.


VAERS - Data

No one is going to spoon feed you.


VAERS - Data

But I think you still don't understand what VAERS is and what it isnt.

Take deaths for example. 

3.5 million people die every year ( in the past 5 years or so)  from all causes.  Hundreds of millions were vaccinated in the past 12 months. There will be many of the 3.5 million who died within a month of receiving a vaccination even if the vaccination was completely benign. And even before COVID, heart disease was and is the leading number 1 cause of death. Those deaths will be listed in VAERS regardless of whether the vaccine had anything to do with the death. Do you understand this?

----------


## QuaseMarco

Tag team here 2 against one............................. pitiful.

*Join the TEAM! Every week OpenVAERS will be producing a PDF with the new data and emailing it to your inbox.*


(Dont forget to confirm your email. If you don't see a message from us in your inbox, check your spam folder.)

----------

WarriorRob (10-10-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Tag team here 2 against one............................. pitiful.
> 
> *Join the TEAM! Every week OpenVAERS will be producing a PDF with the new data and emailing it to your inbox.*
> 
> 
> (Dont forget to confirm your email. If you don't see a message from us in your inbox, check your spam folder.)


If someone is spoon feeding you it is only because you are incapable of feeding yourself.

----------


## Wildrose

> So what the Hell is it if it Isn't VAERS, so it's fake from GoogleI'm serious do you have the real VAERS reports, if you do I'd love to see them.


It's a site where hucksters and frauds sell you bullshit and clickbait.

They completely misrepresent the facts making them frauds and the ignorant anti vaxxers are sucking it up like spring water in the desert.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Tag team here 2 against one............................. pitiful.
> 
> *Join the TEAM! Every week OpenVAERS will be producing a PDF with the new data and emailing it to your inbox.*
> 
> 
> (Dont forget to confirm your email. If you don't see a message from us in your inbox, check your spam folder.)


Here cometh the good shepherd. Methinks he detects a crack in his fortress of ignorance and has come to fill it with mud and shit before light can shine through.

----------


## WarriorRob

Anybody else on this forum want to jump in here, is this VAERS site fake like these people on here say? If it is I like to know why in the world would it be fake. I for one am getting sick and tired of arguing with these usual suspects. I think if this is fake it's probably not to far from the truth.

----------

QuaseMarco (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Anybody else on this forum want to jump in here, is this VAERS site fake like these people on here say? If it is I like to know why in the world would it be fake. I for one am getting sick and tired of arguing with these usual ssuspects. I think if this is fake it's probably not to far from the truth.


It isn't the VAERS site, it doesn't even claim to be and there isn't anything factual to support the numbers they are claiming.

It's bullshit.

----------


## WarriorRob

> It isn't the VAERS site, it doesn't even claim to be and there isn't anything factual to support the numbers they are claiming.
> 
> It's bullshit.


I guess I should have typed slower so you would be able to read what I typed, said anyone else on the forum want to jump in, that excludes you. I guess I should have typed anyone else becides @Wildrose and @Call_me_Ishmael Sorry for not making myself clear.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## griever

Here is the real VAERS site: VAERS - Data

You can search it here: The Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) Request

The adverse event aggregates for the COVID-19 vaccines are off the charts in comparison to all other vaccines in the history of the database, and it is said roughly 1% of them ever get reported.

On top of that, there is this:




> https://alexberenson.substack.com/p/some-actual-news
> Covid vaccine maker Moderna received 300,000 reports of side effects after vaccinations over a three-month period following the launch of its shot, according to an internal report from a company that helps Moderna manage the reports.That figure is far higher than the number of side effect reports about Modernas vaccine publicly available in the federal system that tracks such adverse events.

----------


## Wildrose

> I guess I should have typed slower so you would be able to read what I typed, said anyone else on the forum want to jump in, that excludes you. I guess I should have typed anyone else becides @Wildrose and @Call_me_Ishmael Sorry for not making myself clear.


You don't get to dictate who comments or replies Rob.

----------


## Wildrose

> Here is the real VAERS site: VAERS - Data
> 
> You can search it here: The Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) Request
> 
> The adverse event aggregates for the COVID-19 vaccines are off the charts in comparison to all other vaccines in the history of the database, and it is said roughly 1% of them ever get reported.
> 
> On top of that, there is this:





> The adverse event aggregates for the COVID-19 vaccines are off the charts in comparison to all other vaccines in the history of the database, and it is said roughly 1% of them ever get reported.


By all means please substantiate this claim by posting some side by side examples if you can.

----------


## dinosaur

The official VAERS link is in post #2.

I have looked at the VAERS data, and tried to run and download a few reports.  I found the data to be next to worthless.  Others have suggested that VAERS has some value, but I don't see it.  Yes, if you go on a witch hunt, you will find witches.  Any scientific report that uses VAERS data, in my opinion, would not stand up to serious peer review.

----------

Physics Hunter (10-11-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Here is the real VAERS site: VAERS - Data
> 
> You can search it here: The Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) Request


Agreed. Those are real VAERS web sites.

  @WarriorRob 
There ya go Rob.. the same sites I pointed you to in this post

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...=1#post2879379

----------


## QuaseMarco

:Hammertime: ..............................ooooops

----------


## Authentic

> Who filled it with B.S. Abraham Lincoln.


He died before VAERS was established.

----------


## QuaseMarco

*Nearly 15,000 Deaths, More Than 700,000 Injuries Reported to VAERS Since December 2020 Rollout of COVID Vaccines in U.S.*

Data released Sept. 17 by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) showed that between Dec. 14, 2020 and Sept. 10, 2021, a total of 701,561 adverse events following COVID vaccines were reported to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS). The data included a total of 14,925 reports of deaths  an increase of 419 over the previous week.
There were 91,523 reports of serious injuries, including the reports of deaths, during the same time period  up 3,352 compared with the previous week.

https://www.theburningplatform.com/2...ccines-in-u-s/

----------

WarriorRob (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> *Nearly 15,000 Deaths, More Than 700,000 Injuries Reported to VAERS Since December 2020 Rollout of COVID Vaccines in U.S.*
> 
> Data released Sept. 17 by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) showed that between Dec. 14, 2020 and Sept. 10, 2021, a total of 701,561 adverse events following COVID vaccines were reported to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS). The data included a total of 14,925 reports of deaths  an increase of 419 over the previous week.
> There were 91,523 reports of serious injuries, including the reports of deaths, during the same time period  up 3,352 compared with the previous week.
> 
> https://www.theburningplatform.com/2...ccines-in-u-s/


Dear God, not, "The Burning Platform".

How about you try and find those reports on the VAERS site for us along with the definitions of "Adverse events".

The embedded links don't even go to VAERS, they go to a crank site that's peddling lies.

----------


## Authentic

CDC: Abraham Lincoln died of COVID-19!

----------


## Wildrose

> He died before VAERS was established.


About 80 years before the CDC was even established.

----------

Authentic (10-10-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Agreed. Those are real VAERS web sites.
> 
>   @WarriorRob 
> There ya go Rob.. the same sites I pointed you to in this post
> 
> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...=1#post2879379


I'm here, so VAERS is Fake? :Thinking:

----------


## WarriorRob

> He died before VAERS was established.


So who filled out that link I sent, was just all made up for shits and grims :Thinking:

----------


## griever

Okay guys, i've downloaded the VAERS database for 2021 and ran an initial query just comparing the number of total COVID19 vaccine adverse event reports to all other vaccine adverse event reports combined. 

!VAERSAdverseEvents.png

For those who cannot see the above here are the results:

Total COVID19 Vaccine Adverse Event Reports (all COVID19 vaccines combined): *604795*Total Vaccine Adverse Event Reports for all other vaccines combined: *19226
* 
Anyone care to run the percentage difference numbers on that?

I can ask this database any question you want, so let me know what you want to know.

----------

QuaseMarco (10-11-2021),WarriorRob (10-10-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Here is the real VAERS site: VAERS - Data
> 
> You can search it here: The Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) Request
> 
> The adverse event aggregates for the COVID-19 vaccines are off the charts in comparison to all other vaccines in the history of the database, and it is said roughly 1% of them ever get reported.
> 
> On top of that, there is this:


Alex Berenson report was from August, imagine what it is now.

----------


## Wildrose

> Okay guys, i've downloaded the VAERS database for 2021 and ran an initial query just comparing the number of total COVID19 vaccine adverse event reports to all other vaccine adverse event reports combined. 
> 
> !VAERSAdverseEvents.png
> 
> For those who cannot see the above here are the results:
> 
> Total COVID19 Vaccine Adverse Event Reports (all COVID19 vaccines combined): *604795*Total Vaccine Adverse Event Reports for all other vaccines combined: *19226
> *
> Anyone care to run the percentage difference numbers on that?
> ...


Let's start with the fact Tritorch.com is not VAERS.

Then we'll get to where there is no place on VAERS to compare any Covid vaccine to all other vaccines ever produced as a group.

----------


## griever

> Let's start with the fact Tritorch.com is not VAERS.
> 
> Then we'll get to where there is no place on VAERS to compare any Covid vaccine to all other vaccines ever produced as a group.


Uhhh i downloaded the database and did the comparison myself... Feel free to do the same if you think my numbers are wrong or show me where I erred.

Are you a disinformation agent? Be honest...

----------

WarriorRob (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Uhhh i downloaded the database and did the comparison myself... Feel free to do the same if you think my numbers are wrong or show me where I erred.
> 
> Are you a disinformation agent? Be honest...


Disinformation is what you are peddling.  Your thumbnail above shows plainly where you got it.  Tritorch.com is not VAERS.

There is no mechanism available on VAERS to make the comparison you claim to have made period.

VAERS has only existed for about 30 years and their data is very limited.

Unless you have run every vaccine ever created by name since that time you cannot make the claims you are factually.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Okay guys, i've downloaded the VAERS database for 2021 and ran an initial query just comparing the number of total COVID19 vaccine adverse event reports to all other vaccine adverse event reports combined. 
> 
> !VAERSAdverseEvents.png
> 
> For those who cannot see the above here are the results:
> 
> Total COVID19 Vaccine Adverse Event Reports (all COVID19 vaccines combined): *604795*Total Vaccine Adverse Event Reports for all other vaccines combined: *19226
> *
> Anyone care to run the percentage difference numbers on that?
> ...


Sophie Mann from â€œJust the Newsâ€ on the VAERS database


Video of Sophie Mann from just the news, on Steve Bannon War Room, very interesting :Thumbsup20:

----------


## griever

> Disinformation is what you are peddling.  Your thumbnail above shows plainly where you got it.  Tritorch.com is not VAERS.
> 
> There is no mechanism available on VAERS to make the comparison you claim to have made period.
> 
> VAERS has only existed for about 30 years and their data is very limited.
> 
> Unless you have run every vaccine ever created by name since that time you cannot make the claims you are factually.


You literally do not know what you are talking about. VAERS makes their data downloadable from their website which i did. I put tritorch.com on all the images i create so people know where to look for more data.

You can make any vaccine comparisons you want - even ones that aren't available on the VAERS site - once you download the data yourself. I even put the query i used in the image of the results so there can be no question they are legit *and anyone can replicate them*.

Just stop...you're embarrassing yourself. 

The COVID-19 vaccine adverse event numbers are off the chart. Get over it.

----------


## Authentic

> So who filled out that link I sent, was just all made up for shits and grims


I don't know, but it wasn't President Lincoln - unless he time traveled in a phone booth.

----------


## WarriorRob

New VAERS numbers are out...


This is from Sept. 30, 2021. I guess Rumble is a Fake site as well.

----------


## WarriorRob

> I don't know, but it wasn't President Lincoln - unless he time traveled in a phone booth.


You do know I was being Sarcastic towards those other forum members, Correct :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Wildrose

> You literally do not know what you are talking about. VAERS makes their data downloadable from their website which i did. I put tritorch.com on all the images i create so people know where to look for more data.
> 
> You can make any vaccine comparisons you want - even ones that aren't available on the VAERS site - once you download the data yourself. I even put the query i used in the image of the results so there can be no question they are legit.
> 
> Just stop...you're embarrassing yourself. 
> The vaccine adverse event numbers are off the chart. Get over it.


The only way you can make a comparison to all other vaccines is by searching each of them by name.

Let's simplify this.  How many confirmed deaths caused by any of the Covid Vaccines have their been in the US?  Which specific vaccine's?

There are now in excess of 187,000,000 Americans who have been fully vaccinated against covid.  What percentage of them have been confirmed to have died from the vaccine?

What is the death total from each of the available vaccines in the US according to VAERS?

It isn't myself who should be embarrassed here.

----------


## Authentic

> You do know I was being Sarcastic towards those other forum members, Correct


No, I don't. Sarcasm should make _some_ sense.

----------


## Wildrose

> New VAERS numbers are out...
> 
> 
> This is from Sept. 30, 2021. I guess Rumble is a Fake site as well.


How many confirmed deaths due to the vaccine?  Which vaccine?  Cite the numbers from VAERS?

----------


## Authentic

While we are in the subject of dead presidents, when is @George Washington going to post?

----------


## WarriorRob

> The only way you can make a comparison to all other vaccines is by searching each of them by name.
> 
> Let's simplify this.  How many confirmed deaths caused by any of the Covid Vaccines have their been in the US?  Which specific vaccine's?
> 
> There are now in excess of 187,000,000 Americans who have been fully vaccinated against covid.  What percentage of them have been confirmed to have died from the vaccine?
> 
> What is the death total from each of the available vaccines in the US according to VAERS?
> 
> It isn't myself who should be embarrassed here.


Did you even watch that video I sent with Sophie Mann from just the news, She was on Steve Bannon War Room, if you listen very carefully you will get the answer you are looking for, maybe :Dontknow:  I give you a "Hint" They are Trying to censor most of the reports.

----------


## griever

> The only way you can make a comparison to all other vaccines is by searching each of them by name.
> 
> Let's simplify this.  How many confirmed deaths caused by any of the Covid Vaccines have their been in the US?  Which specific vaccine's?
> 
> There are now in excess of 187,000,000 Americans who have been fully vaccinated against covid.  What percentage of them have been confirmed to have died from the vaccine?
> 
> What is the death total from each of the available vaccines in the US according to VAERS?
> 
> It isn't myself who should be embarrassed here.


You're just trying to muddy the water, it would be nice though if you weren't a glaring pile of ignorance while you do it. You're a disinformation agent - and a way overpaid one at that - there is no other explanation for this madness.




> The only way you can make a comparison to all other vaccines is by searching each of them by name.


Sure doll:


vax_type
AECount

COVID19
604795

VARZOS
5184

UNK
4414

FLU4
1163

HPV9
657

TDAP
541

PPV
514

VARCEL
494

FLUX
486

PNC13
479

MMR
455

MNQ
437

HEPA
434

MMRV
360

HEP
350

HIBV
309

MENB
300

RV5
295

DTAP
251

DTAPIPVHIB
213

FLUC4
211

DTAPIPV
200

DTAPHEPBIP
172

FLUA4
131

TYP
131

FLUR4
126

RAB
108

IPV
100

FLUA3
79

FLU3
64

RV1
64

HPV4
63

TD
52

YF
49

ANTH
46

HEPAB
43

FLUC3
28

MEN
24

ADEN_4_7
21

TTOX
20

CHOL
19

EBZR
18

SMALL
18

DF
15

DT
13

FLUN4
13

PNC
11

JEV1
9

HPVX
9

DTP
6

RVX
6

FLUX(H1N1)
5

FLUN3
3

6VAX-F
3

FLU(H1N1)
2

OPV
2

MNQHIB
1

JEVX
1

MENHIB
1

TDAPIPV
1

DTPHEP
1

DTPPVHBHPB
1

----------


## Wildrose

> You're just trying to muddy the water, it would be nice though if you weren't a glaring pile of ignorance while you do it. You're a disinformation agent - and a way overpaid one at that - there is no other explanation for this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure doll:
> 
> 
> vax_type
> AECount
> ...


No I'm not.  Where are the numbers for confirmed deaths due to covid vaccine?

----------


## WarriorRob

> No, I don't. Sarcasm should make _some_ sense.


Not you to :Geez: the point was it wasn't supposed to make sense, because what the other guy said didn't make sense.

----------


## Wildrose

> Did you even watch that video I sent with Sophie Mann from just the news, She was on Steve Bannon War Room, if you listen very carefully you will get the answer you are looking for, maybe I give you a "Hint" They are Trying to censor most of the reports.


Yes, if you listen very closely you'll get a head full of conspiracy nut Bullshit.

You can't simply fabricate numbers to suit your cause.  Either we have confirmed deaths from the vaccine or we don't.

What are the confirmed numbers?

----------


## WarriorRob

> Yes, if you listen very closely you'll get a head full of conspiracy nut Bullshit.
> 
> You can't simply fabricate numbers to suit your cause.  Either we have confirmed deaths from the vaccine or we don't.
> 
> What are the confirmed numbers?


Why don't you ask the guy in in VAERS now, maybe he will give you the answer, think it's close to 45,000 reported Cases, real number is anyones guess.

----------


## WarriorRob

@griever can you look up Deaths while you are in VAERS?

----------


## Wildrose

> Why don't you ask the guy in in VAERS now, maybe he will give you the answer, think it's close to 45,000 reported Cases, real number is anyones guess.


Reports do not establish causality.  As we've already discussed every one of those reported deaths has to be investigated for the actual cause of death.

You know this so why are you pretending otherwise?

----------


## Wildrose

> @griever can you look up Deaths while you are in VAERS?


I'll make it easy, there are fewer than 100 confirmed deaths combined from all of the covid vaccines available in the US.





> *Reports of death after COVID-19 vaccination are rare*. More than 396 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through October 4, 2021. During this time, VAERS received 8,390 reports of death (0.0021%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine. FDA requires healthcare providers to report any death after COVID-19 vaccination to VAERS, even if it’s unclear whether the vaccine was the cause. *Reports of adverse events to VAERS following vaccination, including deaths, do not necessarily mean that a vaccine caused a health problem.* A review of available clinical information, including death certificates, autopsy, and medical records, has not established a causal link to COVID-19 vaccines. However, recent reports indicate a plausible causal relationship between the J&J/Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine and TTS, a rare and serious adverse event—blood clots with low platelets—which has caused deaths pdf icon[1.4 MB, 40 pages]



Selected Adverse Events Reported after COVID-19 Vaccination  | CDC

Out of over 376,000,000 doses administered in the US.

----------


## WarriorRob

> I'll make it easy, there are fewer than 100 confirmed deaths combined from all of the covid vaccines available in the US.


Where the hell did you get that number from Adam Schiff :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Wildrose

> Where the hell did you get that number from Adam Schiff


Straight from the source.

----------


## WarriorRob

> I'll make it easy, there are fewer than 100 confirmed deaths combined from all of the covid vaccines available in the US.
> 
> Selected Adverse Events Reported after COVID-19 Vaccination  | CDC
> 
> Out of over 376,000,000 doses administered in the US.


I guess I made a mistake it was Maxine Waters that gave you that info :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Geez: How could anybody with a sane mind think that there are only 100 deaths in the U.S. from the vaccines :Thinking:

----------


## griever

> No I'm not.  Where are the numbers for confirmed deaths due to covid vaccine?


 A quick *off the cuff* query for adverse event deaths for COVID19 lists:

Symptom1: *3437*Symptom2: *2010*Symptom3: *913*Symptom4: *587*Symptom5: *372**Total: 7,319
* 
This is the query I used:
  SELECT count(a.vaers_id)
  FROM [VAERS].[dbo].[2021VAERSSYMPTOMS] a
  inner join [VAERS].[dbo].[2021VAERSVAX] b
  on a.VAERS_ID = b.VAERS_ID
  where a.SYMPTOM5 like '%death%'
  and b.vax_type = 'COVID19'

I'd want to do some more analysis before I fully sign off on those numbers, but that should give you a ballpark of what's been reported. You're always free to check my work or duplicate it WildRose. I'd like to see what you come up with.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I'm here, so VAERS is Fake?


The sites I linked you to are the real deal.

----------


## WarriorRob

Dr. Rose Reveals Shocking 1000% Increase in Vaccine Deaths During FDA Vaccine Hearing - 3680


Another video from Rumble 1000 increase in Vaccine deaths during FDA vaccine hearing. I wonder if that adds up tp 100 :Thinking:

----------


## WarriorRob

> The sites I linked you to are the real deal.


Glad your back, your buddy seems to think only 100 people died in the U.S. to vaccines :Thinking:

----------


## Wildrose

> I guess I made a mistake it was Maxine Waters that gave you that infoHow could anybody with a sane mind think that there are only 100 deaths in the U.S. from the vaccines


Now you're just making a completely embarrassing fool of yourself Rob.  You should quit.

There simply aren't many confirmed deaths from these vaccines.

Again, try reading and learn something.

Selected Adverse Events Reported after COVID-19 Vaccination  | CDC

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Glad your back, your buddy seems to think only 100 people died in the U.S. to vaccines


I've never made a guess.  I'm not a doctor.

----------


## Wildrose

> A quick *off the cuff* query for adverse event deaths for COVID19 lists:
> 
> Symptom1: *3437*Symptom2: *2010*Symptom3: *913*Symptom4: *587*Symptom5: *372**Total: 7,319
> *
> This is the query I used:  SELECT count(a.vaers_id)
>   FROM [VAERS].[dbo].[2021VAERSSYMPTOMS] a
>   inner join [VAERS].[dbo].[2021VAERSVAX] b
>   on a.VAERS_ID = b.VAERS_ID
>   where a.SYMPTOM5 like '%death%'
> ...


Try confirmed deaths due to Covid Vaccines when you have it provide the citation from VAERS to substantiate it.

----------


## WarriorRob

> The sites I linked you to are the real deal.


So my link is fake then?

----------


## Wildrose

> So my link is fake then?


As we've already established, that page is not the VAERS site.  Yes, it's fake.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Now you're just making a completely embarrassing fool of yourself Rob.  You should quit.
> 
> There simply aren't many confirmed deaths from these vaccines.
> 
> Again, try reading and learn something.
> 
> Selected Adverse Events Reported after COVID-19 Vaccination  | CDC


Just sent you another video this time from the FDA, 1000 increase in vaccine deaths. This is funny coming from someone that acually believes that a grand total of 100 people died in the whole U.S of A to the vaccines, embarrassing fool of himself ok :Thinking:

----------


## Wildrose

> Just sent you another video this time from the FDA, 1000 increase in vaccine deaths. This is funny coming from someone that acually believes that a grand total of 100 people died in the whole U.S of A to the vaccines, embarrassing fool of himself ok


No, the FDA never reported a 1000% increase in Vaccine deaths.  That's bullshit.

----------


## griever

> Try confirmed deaths due to Covid Vaccines when you have it provide the citation from VAERS to substantiate it.


Yeah sure, like i said I want to do more analysis. It's not like anything I find is going to make a difference though, you're not being objective about this at all, and you're probably being paid. You don't know anything about how databases work but are quick to disparage those who are putting in the time and trying to find the answers.

If you're not being paid, then you're just a troll. 

Why am I even talking to you? Oh yeah, i'm done talking to you. Bye

----------


## Authentic

Is the number of vaccine deaths somewhere between 100 and 40,000?

----------


## Authentic

> As we've already established, that page is not the VAERS site.  Yes, it's fake.


What if it is a VAERS mirror site?

----------


## WarriorRob

> As we've already established, that page is not the VAERS site.  Yes, it's fake.


So it says Open VAERS means it's not open VAERS :Thinking: why would anybody put up a fake VAERS site on Google, thought google was all for fact checking covid-19 disinformation.

----------


## Authentic

> I've never made a guess.  I'm not a doctor.


Me neither but if someone paid me I could play one on TV.

----------


## Wildrose

> Yeah sure, like i said I want to do more analysis. It's not like anything I find is going to make a difference though, you're not being objective about this at all, and you're probably being paid. You don't know anything about how databases work but are quick to disparage those who are putting in the time and trying to find the answers.
> 
> If you're not being paid, then you're just a troll. 
> 
> Why am I even talking to you? Oh yeah, i'm done talking to you. Bye


Of course you're going to punt and run because the data does not exist to substantiate the claim.

Only a very tiny handful of confirmed deaths at this point can be attributed to Covid Vaccination in the US.

----------


## Wildrose

> So it says Open VAERS means it's not open VAERSwhy would anybody put up a fake VAERS site on Google, thought google was all for fact checking covid-19 disinformation.


If it was VAERS it would have Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in the hyperlink like those I've provided you repeatedly.

----------


## WarriorRob

> No, the FDA never reported a 1000% increase in Vaccine deaths.  That's bullshit.


So the video with FDA on in is not FDA :Thinking:

----------


## Wildrose

> What if it is a VAERS mirror site?


It isn't obviously.

----------


## Wildrose

> So the video with FDA on in is not FDA


Dr. Jessica Rose does not now, nor has she ever worked for the FDA.

----------


## WarriorRob

> If it was VAERS it would have Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in the hyperlink like those I've provided you repeatedly.



It was Open, did you think someone could have opened it, that's why it says Open VAERS. It's on Google right now type in Open VAERS.

----------


## Wildrose

> It was Open, did you think someone could have opened it, that's why it says Open VAERS. It's on Google right now type in Open VAERS.


Now you're just trolling like a drunken sixth grader.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Dr. Rose does not now, nor has she ever worked for the FDA.


Why would the FDA be doing disinformation like that HMMM. What the hell is wrong with you it's from the FDA site for Gods sake  :Geez:

----------


## WarriorRob

> Now you're just trolling like a drunken sixth grader.


I'm a Sixth grader you morons don't even believe videos I post, 2 were from RUMBLE. I can argue with both of you until the cows come home, I believe these vaccines are killing and maiming people, been showing videos to prove it, but some people believe only 100 people died from vaccines, so what else can I say :Dontknow:

----------


## Wildrose

> Why would the FDA be doing disinformation like that HMMM. What the hell is wrong with you it's from the FDA site for Gods sake


If you were an honest person you'd learn to read quotes from CDC and FDA like, "A report to VAERS does not mean that the vaccine caused the adverse event, only that the adverse event occurred some time after vaccination".

If you fall off of a fifty story building and die after being vaccinated there is no causal relationship between the two.

https://wonder.cdc.gov/wonder/help/vaers.html#Date%20Report%20Completed

Unfortunately you've repeatedly shown not to be.

----------


## Authentic

100 deaths is too many.

----------


## Wildrose

> I'm a Sixth grader you morons don't even believe videos I post, 2 were from RUMBLE. I can argue with both of you until the cows come home, I believe these vaccines are killing and maiming people, been showing videos to prove it, but some people believe only 100 people died from vaccines, so what else can I say


"Rumble" is not an authority, they just let people post videos.

Rumble

----------


## Wildrose

> 100 deaths is too many.


 How does it compare to 733,575 deaths from the virus?

United States COVID: 45,204,373 Cases and 733,575 Deaths - Worldometer

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Wildrose

> I'm a Sixth grader you morons don't even believe videos I post, 2 were from RUMBLE. I can argue with both of you until the cows come home, I believe these vaccines are killing and maiming people, been showing videos to prove it, but some people believe only 100 people died from vaccines, so what else can I say


None of the videos you have provided proves anything other than the fact PT Barnum was right.

----------


## Authentic

> How does it compare to 733,575 deaths from the virus?
> 
> United States COVID: 45,204,373 Cases and 733,575 Deaths - Worldometer


I question those virus death numbers. You got those from CDC, right?

----------


## WarriorRob

> "Rumble" is not an authority, they just let people post videos.
> 
> Rumble


What you prefer BitChute, Youtube :Thinking:

----------


## Wildrose

> What you prefer BitChute, Youtube


Neither is a source for what's posted there, simply a host allowing people to publish videos on their sites.

They make no claims as to the veracity of any claims made in any of them.

----------


## Wildrose

> I question those virus death numbers. You got those from CDC, right?


Try clicking on the link... .

----------


## Authentic

> Try clicking on the link... .


Will it give my device a virus?

----------


## WarriorRob

> None of the videos you have provided proves anything other than the fact PT Barnum was right.


I know you don't even watch the video or look at the links I sent, you think you are right and everyone else is wrong. I quite frankly don't care what you believe, like I said we can go back and forth until the cows come home.

----------


## Authentic

Moooo...

----------


## WarriorRob

> Neither is a source for what's posted there, simply a host allowing people to publish videos on their sites.
> 
> They make no claims as to the veracity of any claims made in any of them.


Ok, that makes a whole lot of sense now :Thinking:

----------


## Wildrose

> I know you don't even watch the video or look at the links I sent, you think you are right and everyone else is wrong. I quite frankly don't care what you believe, like I said we can go back and forth until the cows come home.


Then how did I know who was presenting the "information"?

----------


## Wildrose

> Will it give my device a virus?


You should probably stop drunk posting.

----------


## Authentic

That link to Worldometer says that 98% have survived. I already am not getting the vaccine. That survivability statistic reinforces my resolve.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Moooo...


Translate.  Is that Vietnamese?

----------


## Authentic

> You should probably stop drunk posting.


I am entirely sober tonight. I haven't had a drink since last Monday at least.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Sorry dude. Someone lied to you. That is not VAERS.  Did you read the fine print at the bottom of the link you provided?  It says this 
> 
> 
> 
> This is VAERS. 
> VAERS - About Us
> 
> Notice this 
> 
> ...





> That isn't VAERS, it's filled with BS.


Ish's post was way better than yours WR...

File under how not to piss people off and actually accomplish things.

----------


## WarriorRob

> How does it compare to 733,575 deaths from the virus?
> 
> United States COVID: 45,204,373 Cases and 733,575 Deaths - Worldometer


I guess you do know they counted a lot of people that died that had Covid as the cause of death as covid, even thoug covid didn't kill them, think I heard Hospitals earn money for the amount of Covid deaths. I would post a video but it would never get watched.

----------


## Wildrose

> I guess you do know they counted a lot of people that died that had Covid as the cause of death as covid, even thoug covid didn't kill them, think I heard Hospitals earn money for the amount of Covid deaths. I would post a video but it would never get watched.


I know there has been over reporting.  There is however no better source as to the number of deaths available so we can only go with what we have.

Personally I suspect the over reporting is exaggerating the total by a third or more but it is impossible to prove.

That's something that absolutely needs to be investigated and those committing fraud prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.

----------


## Wildrose

> Ish's post was way better than yours WR...
> 
> File under how not to piss people off and actually accomplish things.


Not particularly concerned about it.  I've lost my patience with a few of these folks but thanks for the critique.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Then how did I know who was presenting the "information"?


I have a question where did all of those 100 people die at, was it one state, one county, city, or was it everywhere :Thinking: We might be able to narrow down where the bad Vaccines are located :Thinking:

----------


## WarriorRob

> I know there has been over reporting.  There is however no better source as to the number of deaths available so we can only go with what we have.
> 
> Personally I suspect the over reporting is exaggerating the total by a third or more but it is impossible to prove.
> 
> That's something that absolutely needs to be investigated and those committing fraud prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


So you think Covid deaths are exaggerated, but you think it's to farfetched to think Covid Vaccines deaths are under reported :Thinking:

----------


## Wildrose

> I have a question where did all of those 100 people die at, was it one state, one county, city, or was it everywhereWe might be able to narrow down where the bad Vaccines are located


None of the confirmed deaths can be attributed to "bad vaccines".

Like any drug not everyone will react in a positive way to every vaccine.  Some people are going to get very sick, and or even die from any drug or vaccine.  That's just life.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Of course you're going to punt and run because the data does not exist to substantiate the claim.
> 
> Only a very tiny handful of confirmed deaths at this point can be attributed to Covid Vaccination in the US.


100 come on man, if you wanted someone to believe your B.S. you would have say at least 1000 :Geez:

----------


## Wildrose

> So you think Covid deaths are exaggerated, but you think it's to farfetched to think Covid Vaccines deaths are under reported


I'm dealing with the verifiable facts we have reported by reputable sources.

Since anyone can report adverse reactions including deaths to VAERS odds are there's a lot of over reporting.

As we've already established each of those reports has to be investigated to show if there is any causative relationship between the vent and the vaccine.

----------


## Wildrose

> 100 come on man, if you wanted someone to believe your B.S. you would have say at least 1000


The facts simply are not there to support a larger number.  The most common causes of verifiable deaths have been from allergic reactions and blood clots.  Those cases total way fewer than 100.

----------


## WarriorRob

> None of the confirmed deaths can be attributed to "bad vaccines".
> 
> Like any drug not everyone will react in a positive way to every vaccine.  Some people are going to get very sick, and or even die from any drug or vaccine.  That's just life.


You have to know that out of almost 300 million doses, don't you think 100 is a to small a number, even for you, Come on Man.

----------


## WarriorRob

> The facts simply are not there to support a larger number.  The most common causes of verifiable deaths have been from allergic reactions and blood clots.  Those cases total way fewer than 100.


What facts your B.S. Facts :Geez:

----------


## Wildrose

> You have to know that out of almost 300 million doses, don't you think 100 is a to small a number, even for you, Come on Man.


Over 300,000,000 doses.  Last count was somewhere in excess of 370,000,000.

I don't guess or imagine, I find the reported numbers.

----------


## Authentic

> Translate.  Is that Vietnamese?


No, Bovinese.

----------


## Wildrose

> What facts your B.S. Facts


The number of actual confirmed deaths due to vaccine administration.

Those are actual facts vs the supposition, accusations, and unverifiable claims you keep posting.

What you want to believe doesn't make something a fact.  It's just your own prejudice on display.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> No, Bovinese.


Is this why you have a drinking problem?

----------


## WarriorRob

> The number of actual confirmed deaths due to vaccine administration.
> 
> Those are actual facts vs the supposition, accusations, and unverifiable claims you keep posting.
> 
> What you want to believe doesn't make something a fact.  It's just your own prejudice on display.


I don't have to fact check 100 deaths do to vaccines, that is just laughable to even think that low a Number, this is experimental, so I espect the deaths to be high, it's just common sense

----------


## Wildrose

> I don't have to fact check 100 deaths do to vaccines, that is just laughable to even think that low a Number, this is experimental, so I espect the deaths to be high, it's just common sense


Once again, supposition being substituted for facts and prejudice on display.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Once again, supposition being substituted for facts and prejudice on display.


Isn't that what you are doing, so what's the point :Dontknow:

----------


## Wildrose

> Isn't that what you are doing, so what's the point


No, I look for verifiable facts.

I have no prejudice, whatever I find I will post.

I am a trained and educated scientist and I don't let my personal beliefs cloud my judgement of scientific or medical facts.

I don't care whether anyone does or doesn't take the vaccine but I would like people to be able to make those decisions based on facts, not supposition, innuendo, rumor, exaggerations or outright lies.

----------


## WarriorRob

> No, I look for verifiable facts.
> 
> I have no prejudice, whatever I find I will post.
> 
> I am a trained and educated scientist and I don't let my personal beliefs cloud my judgement of scientific or medical facts.
> 
> I don't care whether anyone does or doesn't take the vaccine but I would like people to be able to make those decisions based on facts, not supposition, innuendo, rumor, exaggerations or outright lies.


But your personal belief is 100 people have died from vaccines, that doesn't sound scientific to me, you have no facts whatsoever to back up that claim either, you call yourself a Scientist :Wtf20:  :Thinking:

----------


## Wildrose

> But your personal belief is 100 people have died from vaccines, that doesn't sound scientific to me, you have no facts whatsoever to back up that claim either, you call yourself a Scientist


That isn't a belief it's all the verifiable numbers support at this point.  And it's "fewer than 100" as I've already provided you.

The Averse reactions list each category by name and the number of actual confirmed deaths which I provided you several times.

When you find those numbers have increased please provide them.

----------


## WarriorRob

> That isn't a belief it's all the verifiable numbers support at this point.  And it's "fewer than 100" as I've already provided you.
> 
> The Averse reactions list each category by name and the number of actual confirmed deaths which I provided you several times.
> 
> When you find those numbers have increased please provide them.


I actually found another site, that had Scientists and doctors on it, there is a Vaccine death report on there, it's truly shocking, you probably wouldn't believe anyway.

----------


## Wildrose

> I actually found another site, that had Scientists and doctors on it, there is a Vaccine death report on there, it's truly shocking, you probably wouldn't believe anyway.


Why would I believe it when the numbers cannot be verified or substantiated in any way?

Why do you other than the fact you want to believe them?

----------


## WarriorRob

> Why would I believe it when the numbers cannot be verified or substantiated in any way?
> 
> Why do you other than the fact you want to believe them?


I just copied and pasted this from the site. I might post the link to the site tomorrow in a new thread. Why are you so trusting with these fake vaccines.

VAERS published 726,963 adverse events, including 15,386 deaths as of September 17, 2021 CDC fraud expert says that number of deaths is at least five times, and possibly ten times higher A whistleblower from the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Service (CMS) revealed how almost50,000 people died from the injections. They represent only 20% of the U.S. population, meaningthat if this data is applied to the entire population 250,000 have died 150,000 reports have been rejected or scrubbed by the VAERS system The actual number of anaphylaxis is 50 to 120 times higher than claimed by the CDC Everyone who dies before two weeks after the second injection, is not considered a vaccinedeath, which causes the majority of early vaccine deaths to be ignored Moderna received over 300,000 reports of adverse events in only three months-time The Lazarus Report shows that only 1% of adverse events is being reported by the public The majority of the population is not aware of the existence of systems where they can reportvaccine adverse events Aggressive censorship and propaganda told the public that adverse events are rare, causingpeople to not understand how their health problems stem from past injections The shaming and blaming of medical professionals who say anything against the vaccines, causemany in the medical community to avoid reporting adverse events The fear of being held accountable after administering an injection that killed or disabledpatients, further prevents medical personnel from reporting it Having accepted financial incentives to promote, and administer the covid vaccines, also stopsmedical personnel from reporting adverse events Profit driven vaccine manufacturers have every reason not to report the destruction theiruntested experimental products are causing 200,000+ Facebook users comment about vaccine deaths and serious injuries

----------


## WarriorRob

That site has every Countries Statistics, you people can believe what you want, these vaccines in my opinion are killing and maiming people, sad to see.

----------


## Wildrose

> I just copied and pasted this from the site. I might post the link to the site tomorrow in a new thread. Why are you so trusting with these fake vaccines.
> 
> VAERS published 726,963 adverse events, including 15,386 deaths as of September 17, 2021 CDC fraud expert says that number of deaths is at least five times, and possibly ten times higher A whistleblower from the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Service (CMS) revealed how almost50,000 people died from the injections. They represent only 20% of the U.S. population, meaningthat if this data is applied to the entire population 250,000 have died 150,000 reports have been rejected or scrubbed by the VAERS system The actual number of anaphylaxis is 50 to 120 times higher than claimed by the CDC Everyone who dies before two weeks after the second injection, is not considered a vaccinedeath, which causes the majority of early vaccine deaths to be ignored Moderna received over 300,000 reports of adverse events in only three months-time The Lazarus Report shows that only 1% of adverse events is being reported by the public The majority of the population is not aware of the existence of systems where they can reportvaccine adverse events Aggressive censorship and propaganda told the public that adverse events are rare, causingpeople to not understand how their health problems stem from past injections The shaming and blaming of medical professionals who say anything against the vaccines, causemany in the medical community to avoid reporting adverse events The fear of being held accountable after administering an injection that killed or disabledpatients, further prevents medical personnel from reporting it Having accepted financial incentives to promote, and administer the covid vaccines, also stopsmedical personnel from reporting adverse events Profit driven vaccine manufacturers have every reason not to report the destruction theiruntested experimental products are causing 200,000+ Facebook users comment about vaccine deaths and serious injuries


Supposition and accusations, nothing verifiable there as far as the numbers go.

How man of those 15,000 or so "reported" deaths have even been verified?  In how many of them has it been proven the vaccine was the COD?

----------


## Authentic

> Is this why you have a drinking problem?


I've got no problem drinking at all.

----------


## Wildrose

> That site has every Countries Statistics, you people can believe what you want, these vaccines in my opinion are killing and maiming people, sad to see.


No they don't, not verified deaths cause by the vaccines.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Supposition and accusations, nothing verifiable there as far as the numbers go.


That site has a lot more info about it, there is to much here to just brush off as nonsense.

----------


## Authentic



----------


## WarriorRob

> No they don't, not verified deaths cause by the vaccines.


Why don't you go to your local Hospital and ask how many people have died from the covid vaccine, can't believe you're this ignorant of these vaccines. I think I'm done with you, you are a lost cause, my opinion. I just hope others find this info more useful, they might have even more info on it than I do, as for you have a nice life and Bye Bye.

----------

Brat (10-11-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> That site has a lot more info about it, there is to much here to just brush off as nonsense.


"Information" not facts, nothing verifiable, nothing that can be confirmed through any independent source.

----------


## Authentic

> "Information" not facts, nothing verifiable, nothing that can be confirmed through any independent source.


I can be a source and declare myself independent.

----------


## Wildrose

> Why don't you go to your local Hospital and ask how many people have died from the covid vaccine, can't believe you're this ignorant of these vaccines. I think I'm done with you, you are a lost cause, my opinion. I just hope others find this info more useful, they might have even more info on it than I do, as for you have a nice life and Bye Bye.


I have. We've had zero deaths in the three county area here or the largest county in the state where my other place is.

I see my doctors at least every 2-3 weeks and we actually talk about such things.

----------


## Authentic

> I see my doctors at least every 2-3 weeks and we actually talk about such things.


I won't say the first thing that popped into my mind.

If I had been drinking, I probably would have.

----------


## Wildrose

> I won't say the first thing that popped into my mind.
> 
> If I had been drinking, I probably would have.


We've spent more time talking about anti vaxxer hysteria and covid treatments the last six months than we have my "issues".

My issues are pretty constant and as long as there's no change there's not much else to talk about.

With my family being part of the medical community here and with my background we talk quite freely.

I also have close relationship with the clinic and hospital administrators so I can get verification of any stat's from them simply by knocking on the door.

----------


## Authentic

> I also have close relationship with the clinic and hospital administrators so I can get verification of any stat's from them simply by knocking on the door.


Do you need those stats?

----------


## Physics Hunter

I have only one question:

Why do the protected need to be protected from the unprotected by forcing the unprotected to use the protection that didnât protect the protected in the first place? | The Truth is Where?

----------

East of the Beast (10-11-2021),Hillofbeans (10-11-2021),QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

I've noticed how vaccine lovers would rather bash their heads against a rock than ever admit they are wrong. It must be something in the vaccine that is causing such stubborn irrationality.  Now I understand why the government wants to jab everyone.  It's part of the mind control plan. 

Watch the movie The Giver.

----------


## East of the Beast

> I have only one question:
> 
> Why do the protected need to be protected from the unprotected by forcing the unprotected to use the protection that didnâ€™t protect the protected in the first place? | The Truth is Where?


I waded through all of this schoolyard sniping and finally got to a post worthy of my attention.

----------

Physics Hunter (10-11-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

Why is the government so insistent that every single person take this vaccine?   So insistent that they rush approvals and ignore natural immunity and effective treatments?   For an illness no more dangerous than the annual flu.

----------


## griever

@Wildrose

Mission accomplished on derailing this thread on the important subject of adverse events for a vaccine stuck in the _ever so important_ trial phase until 2023. There should obviously be no rush to inject these vaccines - for a virus with a 99% survival rate - into the arms of every person on the planet until the safety data is in...but here we are.

 With that in mind here is a little information - for anyone with an open mind - on:

The dangers of adverse events (fancy word for side effects)The history of corporations profiting by promoting things we now know are quite harmfulSome conflicts of interest which plague every facet of this nightmare "pandemic" clown world in which we find ourselves 
 September 2, 2020: WHO reports that a polio vaccine caused an outbreak of polio in Sudan:

!PolioOutbreakCausedByOralVaccineWHO.png

The thalidomide tragedy in the 60's had children born with shortened or absent limbs:

thalidomideTragedy.png

Check out these advertisements for cigarettes (to expectant mothers), DDT, Asbestos, and Heroin Hydro-chloride all of which we now know are not so good: 

ThanksScientists.png

Greg Hunt, minister of Australia says of the COVID-19 vaccines, "the world is engaged in the largest clinical trial ever":

vaccineLargestClinicalTrialEver.png

The EU is looking into a number of mRNA vaccine side effects, including: renal disorder, kidney inflammation, nephrotic syndrome, and more:

!EULookingIntoNewMRNAVaccineSideEffectsRenalDisorder08-11-21.png

Here is a list of side-effects the FDA warned were possible with the new and untested COVID-19 vaccines.

Meanwhile the WHO is now expressing doubts that vaccines can end the pandemic.

In this clown world of ours the COVID-19 vaccine control group got vaccinated so now we'll never be able to use them to determine long term side effects.

Speaking of clown world, the CDC gets funding from the industry they are supposed to be regulating.

And CDC members also own more than 50 vaccines patents.

Congressman Thomas Massie revealed that FactCheck.org is funded by a group that holds $1.8 billion in Johnson & Johnson stock.

The Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation funds The Guardian, The Imperial College of London, and the WHO - all of which have been aggressively pushing world-wide mRNA vaccinations for both adults and children. (They also fund just about every medically focused news room and research center on the planet.)

Speaking of conflicts of interest, in the midst of the swine flu breakout the World Health Organization defanged their working definition of 'pandemic' by removing the requirement of "enormous numbers of deaths and illnesses". This immediately triggered billion dollar contracts with the pharmaceutical industry, and caused a huge scandal in 2009:

youtu.be/Gs-DBOFWCpc

I could go on and on, but I will stop here. If anyone wants more information please let me know.

----------


## WarriorRob

I wouldn't waste my time @griever with WR, he gets off on  :Argue:

----------


## Wildrose

> Why is the government so insistent that every single person take this vaccine?   So insistent that they rush “approvals” and ignore natural immunity and effective treatments?   For an illness no more dangerous than the annual flu.


It isn't, "The Gov't", it's the DNC/Biden Administration.

The mandates will be shot down in court.

----------


## Wildrose

> @Wildrose
> 
> Mission accomplished on derailing this thread on the important subject of adverse events for a vaccine stuck in the _ever so important_ trial phase until 2023. There should obviously be no rush to inject these vaccines - for a virus with a 99% survival rate - into the arms of every person on the planet until the safety data is in...but here we are.
> 
>  With that in mind here is a little information - for anyone with an open mind - on:
> 
> The dangers of adverse events (fancy word for side effects)The history of corporations profiting by promoting things we now know are quite harmfulSome conflicts of interest which plague every facet of this nightmare "pandemic" clown world in which we find ourselves
>  September 2, 2020: WHO reports that a polio vaccine caused an outbreak of polio in Sudan:
> 
> ...


When you start with a lie the rest is not worth of even reading.




> Today, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration approved the first COVID-19 vaccine. The vaccine has been known as the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine, and will now be marketed as Comirnaty (koe-mir’-na-tee), for the prevention of COVID-19 disease in individuals 16 years of age and older. The vaccine also continues to be available under emergency use authorization (EUA), including for individuals 12 through 15 years of age and for the administration of a third dose in certain immunocompromised individuals.
> *“The FDA’s approval of this vaccine is a milestone as we continue to battle the COVID-19 pandemic. While this and other vaccines have met the FDA’s rigorous, scientific standards for emergency use authorization, as the first FDA-approved COVID-19 vaccine, the public can be very confident that this vaccine meets the high standards for safety, effectiveness, and manufacturing quality the FDA requires of an approved product,” said Acting FDA Commissioner Janet Woodcock, M.D. “While millions of people have already safely received COVID-19 vaccines, we recognize that for some, the FDA approval of a vaccine may now instill additional confidence to get vaccinated. Today’s milestone puts us one step closer to altering the course of this pandemic in the U.S.”*


FDA Approves First COVID-19 Vaccine | FDA

If you had anything of value to bring to the conversation you would not have to lie.

----------


## WarriorRob

I told you @griever  :Geez:

----------


## griever

> When you start with a lie the rest is not worth of even reading.
> If you had anything of value to bring to the conversation you would not have to lie.


Where did i lie? Pfizer is still in phase 4 clinical trials until 2023:




> Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine demonstrated its efficacy and safety in several stages of clinical trials before been authorized for emergency use, and therefore isnâ€™t experimental - Health Feedback
> 
> In the case of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine, Phase 4 studies are expected to conclude on 31 January 2023, according to the study protocol published on ClinicalTrials.gov.
> 
> ...
> 
> This stage comprises post-marketing monitoring of vaccines that are _already approved by the FDA,_ as data from earlier stages of clinical trials provide sufficient evidence of safety and effectiveness for full approval.
> ...
> The Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine study protocol runs until January 2023 because it includes a Phase 4 study.



Now go back and read the post you wouldn't read because you thought I lied or whatever.

----------


## Wildrose

> Where did i lie? Pfizer is still in phase 4 clinical trials until 2023:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go back and read post you wouldn't read because you thought I lied or whatever.


You did lie and you know it because you've read the announcement from the FDA giving the vaccine full approval and license.

----------


## crayons

> Where did i lie? Pfizer is still in phase 4 clinical trials until 2023:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go back and read the post you wouldn't read because you thought I lied or whatever.


Rosie doesn't seem to be able to acknowledge calendar dates...he or she will make ya waste yer time
doin her own research, and still call it 'bravo-sierra'...she's probably paid 'controlled-opposition'

----------


## griever

> Rosie doesn't seem to be able to acknowledge calendar dates...he or she will make ya waste yer time
> doin her own research, and still call it 'bravo-sierra'...she's probably paid 'controlled-opposition'


Yeah she must be getting paid for this. It's a shame when someone is willing to do anything for money, even if it means completely compromising their integrity.

Here is a list of COVID-19 adverse event complaints from the VAERS database, all of which contain the word 'severe'. Take a look - I found many of them quite disturbing (it will look better if you grab it and display it in notepad rather than in a browser window): 

http://tritorch.com/degradation/Seve...D19Vaccine.txt

----------


## WarriorRob

> Rosie doesn't seem to be able to acknowledge calendar dates...he or she will make ya waste yer time
> doin her own research, and still call it 'bravo-sierra'...she's probably paid 'controlled-opposition'


I think Rose is a He, think :Dontknow:

----------


## crayons

> Yeah she must be getting paid for this. It's a shame when someone is willing to do anything for money, even if it means completely compromising their integrity.
> 
> Here is a list of COVID-19 adverse event complaints from the VAERS database, all of which contain the word 'severe'. Take a look - I found many of them quite disturbing (it will look better if you grab it and display it in notepad rather than in a browser window): 
> 
> http://tritorch.com/degradation/Seve...D19Vaccine.txt


Thanks I've been following this for two years as well and Dr Francis Boyle, the gentleman who wrote the U.S. Bioweapons laws
as they are to be followed today spelled most all this out back in Feb 2020 in great detail...I also read Dr. Mercola's and Kennedy's 'children defense fund' posts.

I also read "humansarefree.com, naturalnews.com, infowars.com, La Quinta Columna and more...

----------


## crayons

> I think Rose is a He, think


I haven't been here that long, at this point it's just another 'it' I'll be ignoring.
Have a Good Evening Mr. Rob

----------

WarriorRob (10-12-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Yeah she must be getting paid for this. It's a shame when someone is willing to do anything for money, even if it means completely compromising their integrity.


You don't know shit. A few of us know him from the hannity forum.  What you are having trouble with is his unwillingness to give up in a debate.  That's all. You like easier debate opposition. 

Maybe this     :Gayfight:    is more like the kind of debate you are used to.

----------


## Wildrose

> Thanks I've been following this for two years as well and Dr Francis Boyle, the gentleman who wrote the U.S. Bioweapons laws
> as they are to be followed today spelled most all this out back in Feb 2020 in great detail...I also read Dr. Mercola's and Kennedy's 'children defense fund' posts.
> 
> I also read "humansarefree.com, naturalnews.com, infowars.com, La Quinta Columna and more...


Boyle is Illinois law professor and leftwing nut just like Obama.  He knows as little about medicine as you do.  Well, maybe not quite that bad.

----------


## Wildrose

> Yeah she must be getting paid for this. It's a shame when someone is willing to do anything for money, even if it means completely compromising their integrity.
> 
> Here is a list of COVID-19 adverse event complaints from the VAERS database, all of which contain the word 'severe'. Take a look - I found many of them quite disturbing (it will look better if you grab it and display it in notepad rather than in a browser window): 
> 
> http://tritorch.com/degradation/Seve...D19Vaccine.txt


How many of those "complaints" have been confirmed to be real and caused by Covid vaccination?

Anyone can report anything to VAERS.  The number of reports is meaningless, what matters is how many of them are confirmed.

----------


## Authentic

> Boyle is Illinois law professor and leftwing nut just like Obama.  He knows as little about medicine as you do.  Well, maybe not quite that bad.


Can he quote Boyle's Law?

----------


## griever

> You don't know shit. A few of us know him from the hannity forum.  What you are having trouble with is his unwillingness to give up in a debate.  That's all. You like easier debate opposition. 
> 
> Maybe this       is more like the kind of debate you are used to.


Ah I see... Well, if dumpster fire comments like the following are what passes for intelligent debate around here, then these discussions and this board are - quite literally - _a complete waste of time_:




> @WildRose: "Boyle is Illinois law professor and leftwing nut just like Obama.  He knows as little about medicine as you do.  Well, maybe not quite that bad."


 @crayons, good stuff man, never stop digging for truth, and just ignore anyone who tries to discourage you.

----------


## Wildrose

> Ah I see... Well, if dumpster fire comments like the following are what passes for intelligent debate around here, then these discussions and this board are - quite literally - _a complete waste of time_:
> 
> 
>  @crayons, good stuff man, never stop digging for truth, and just ignore anyone who tries to discourage you.


Peddling lies and fabricated BS from anti vaxxer nuts is not "digging for truth" it's just spreading rhetorical manure.

----------


## Wildrose

> Ah I see... Well, if dumpster fire comments like the following are what passes for intelligent debate around here, then these discussions and this board are - quite literally - _a complete waste of time_:
> 
> 
>  @crayons, good stuff man, never stop digging for truth, and just ignore anyone who tries to discourage you.


He's citing 3 "authorities" to buttress his arguments which aren't remotely qualified as authorities.

That is the "dumpster fire".

----------


## griever

> How many of those "complaints" have been confirmed to be real and caused by Covid vaccination?
> 
> Anyone can report anything to VAERS.  The number of reports is meaningless, what matters is how many of them are confirmed.


This is incorrect. VAERS is very adept at being an early warning system for a dangerous vaccine, in fact that is why it was set up in the first place:




> VAERS - About Us
> 
> Established in 1990, the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) is a national early warning system to detect possible safety problems in U.S.-licensed vaccines. VAERS is co-managed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA). VAERS accepts and analyzes reports of adverse events (possible side effects) after a person has received a vaccination. Anyone can report an adverse event to VAERS. Healthcare professionals are required to report certain adverse events and vaccine manufacturers are required to report all adverse events that come to their attention.
> 
> VAERS is a passive reporting system, meaning it relies on individuals to send in reports of their experiences to CDC and FDA. VAERS is not designed to determine if a vaccine caused a health problem, but is especially useful for detecting unusual or unexpected patterns of adverse event reporting that might indicate a possible safety problem with a vaccine. This way, VAERS can provide CDC and FDA with valuable information that additional work and evaluation is necessary to further assess a possible safety concern.


Given the vast scale of the number of reports of death and injury reported about the COVID-19 vaccines so far, this early warning system is flashing bright red.

The COVID-19 vaccines should  be recalled immediately until further safety testing can be performed - the long term effects known - and a clear eyed cost/benefit analysis conducted.

----------

QuaseMarco (12-15-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Peddling lies and fabricated BS from anti vaxxer nuts is not "digging for truth" it's just spreading rhetorical manure.


Whereas peddling lies and fabricated BS from pro vaxxer nuts is not?

----------


## Wildrose

> This is incorrect. VAERS is very adept at being an early warning system for a dangerous vaccine, in fact that is why it was set up in the first place:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the vast scale of the number of reports of death and injury reported about the COVID-19 vaccines so far, this early warning system is flashing bright red.
> 
> The COVID-19 vaccines should  be recalled immediately until further safety testing can be performed - the long term effects known - and a clear eyed cost/benefit analysis conducted.


Yes and they then investigate the reposts of serious/fatal outcomes to determine then if the drug or vaccine is actually causing them before making any final determinations.

Only if there is substantial proof will they pull the drug or vaccine from the market but they may temporarily withdraw a recommendation for it's use while investigating the reports.

Read very slowly, particularly the second paragraph.



> VAERS did receive 4,178 reports of deaths (0.0017% of all vaccine doses) between Dec. 14, 2020 and May 3, 2021. However, these reports dont point to a causal relationship between receiving the vaccine and death.
> As of May 11, 2021, the CDC says that_ a review of available clinical information, including death certificates, autopsy, and medical records has not established a causal link to COVID-19 vaccines._


That is a direct quote by the spokesperson for CDC.

----------


## griever

> Yes and they then investigate the reposts of serious/fatal outcomes to determine then if the drug or vaccine is actually causing them before making any final determinations.
> 
> Only if there is substantial proof will they pull the drug or vaccine from the market but they may temporarily withdraw a recommendation for it's use while investigating the reports.
> 
> Read very slowly, particularly the second paragraph.
> That is a direct quote by the spokesperson for CDC.


They do recalls of food for far less than what's been reported in VAERS. In the 70s they ripped the swine flu vaccine off the market for less than has been recorded in the VAERS database regarding COVID-19 vaccines. Here is a history lesson:




Read these reports very s.l.o.w.l.y so perhaps you can put your obtuse cheer-leading to rest. They come directly from the VAERS database:

http://tritorch.com/degradation/Seve...D19Vaccine.txt

The CDC are not impartial, they are funded by the industry they are supposed to be regulating, and like you, they appear to only ever see what they want to see, in this case, a perfectly safe COVID19 vaccine:

!CDCRecievesFundingFromBigPharma.png

Finally, the CDC members themselves own 50 vaccine patents which is a catastrophic conflict of interest, but I'd bet you see nothing wrong with that either:
!cdcMembersOwn50PlusVaccinePatents.png

___________________________

This is where we part company Wildrose. I surrender - you've successfully destroyed any usefulness of this board for me so I'm out. I suspect many others will soon follow if @Trinnity and other admins do not get with the program and kick your shilling ass out of here.
 @WarriorRob @crayons keep fighting the good fight guys.

----------

QuaseMarco (12-15-2021),WarriorRob (10-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> They do recalls of food for far less than what's been reported in VAERS. In the 70s they ripped the swine flu vaccine off the market for less than has been recorded in the VAERS database regarding COVID-19 vaccines. Here is a history lesson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read these reports very s.l.o.w.l.y so perhaps you can put your obtuse cheer-leading to rest. They come directly from the VAERS database:
> 
> http://tritorch.com/degradation/Seve...D19Vaccine.txt
> 
> ...


He must be taking a day off today, posted a couple of threads expecting him and a few others to start  :Argue:

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> ___________________________
> 
> This is where we part company Wildrose. I surrender - you've successfully destroyed any usefulness of this board for me so I'm out. I suspect many others will soon follow if @Trinnity and other admins do not get with the program and kick your shilling ass out of here.
>  @WarriorRob @crayons keep fighting the good fight guys.


This was - a few weeks ago- apparently a winning strategy to get rid of the most persistent debate opponent you will ever encounter.   Get enough people to complain about a guy that you could just as easily ignore.... but then others might read his posts and believe he's not so fill of shit as you claim. But you can't have that, can you? I've seen progs and antisemites try to get rid of the same guy as he posted rebuttal after rebuttal after rebuttal to their nonsense too.

On different issues, he's debated me the same way. The strong can deal with it or just put him on ignore.  Those with weak arguments try to eliminate him.

----------


## Wildrose

> They do recalls of food for far less than what's been reported in VAERS. In the 70s they ripped the swine flu vaccine off the market for less than has been recorded in the VAERS database regarding COVID-19 vaccines. Here is a history lesson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read these reports very s.l.o.w.l.y so perhaps you can put your obtuse cheer-leading to rest. They come directly from the VAERS database:
> 
> http://tritorch.com/degradation/Seve...D19Vaccine.txt
> 
> ...


Food is not a vaccine and Foods get recalled when there are confirmed cases of tampering or tainting, not because Joe anonymous claimed on a website there was a rat in his ice cream.

The CDC is funded by our tax dollars not drug companies.

----------


## Wildrose

> This was - a few weeks ago- apparently a winning strategy to get rid of the most persistent debate opponent you will ever encounter.   Get enough people to complain about a guy that you could just as easily ignore.... but then others might read his posts and believe he's not so fill of shit as you claim. But you can't have that, can you? I've seen progs and antisemites try to get rid of the same guy as he posted rebuttal after rebuttal after rebuttal to their nonsense too.
> 
> On different issues, he's debated me the same way. The strong can deal with it or just put him on ignore.  Those with weak arguments try to eliminate him.


They are no different than Dem's who want to destroy and silence anyone who challenges their BS with the facts.

----------


## crayons

> He must be taking a day off today, posted a couple of threads expecting him and a few others to start


Just checkin in...I've got out of town transporters here at work and dealin with psycho's like 'rosie' is a waste of time...
And just to spool 'rosie' up fer fun, I'm listening to "" http://rss.infowars.com/20211012_Tue_Alex.mp3 ""
on the Office-Shop PA where DR Bartel and Owen are talkin about a luci hospital who're putting Solid Plastic Bags over Patients Heads
to transport them from one area to another...Yeah

----------


## Wildrose

> Just checkin in...I've got out of town transporters here at work and dealin with psycho's like 'rosie' is a waste of time...
> And just to spool 'rosie' up fer fun, I'm listening to "" http://rss.infowars.com/20211012_Tue_Alex.mp3 ""
> on the Office-Shop PA where DR Bartel and Owen are talkin about a luci hospital who're putting Solid Plastic Bags over Patients Heads
> to transport them from one area to another...Yeah


Infowars is a proven source of conspiracy nut bullshit and garbage and little else.

----------


## Authentic

> Infowars is a proven source of conspiracy nut bullshit and garbage and little else.


There is a war on for your mind.

----------


## Wildrose

> There is a war on for your mind.


AJ is losing.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Mr. Claws (12-15-2021),WarriorRob (12-15-2021),WhoKnows (12-14-2021)

----------


## Milt

He who controls the ledger runs the show.

VAERS was bad data to begin with…. I’d trust it like Nancy Pelosi.

----------


## old dog

> Infowars is a proven source of conspiracy nut bullshit and garbage and little else.


Agree 100%.  The reason I don't like Infowars is all the BS is mixed in with actual real news and tends to discredit it.

----------


## Authentic

This is a vaery interesting thread.

----------


## Authentic

> AJ is losing.


Foyt? Nah, he beat two swarms of killer bees.

Indy 500 legend A.J. Foyt hospitalized after being attacked by killer bees on ranch - CBSSports.com

----------


## QuaseMarco

*CDC and WHO Corrupt Financial Entanglements with the Vaccine Industry*Here are the major concerns:

There is corruption and conflicts of interest in the CDC, FDA, WHO and NIH whereby big pharma has influence and power over the interpretation of the outcomes/science and the related safety of vaccines. The Institute of Medicine (IOM) has persistently urged HHS to perform such studies since 1991. HHS has assiduously refused.  There is, therefore, no way to scientifically claim that a specific vaccine averts more harms, including deaths, than it causes.The latest data and science show that specific vaccines are unequivocally not safe. Yet government officials – with well-documented conflicts of interest with the $50 billion vaccine industry – systematically obscure the risks while exaggerating the benefits of vaccines.The government has quietly admitted culpability by paying out over $4 billion for thousands of injuries and deaths caused by vaccines underscoring that vaccine injuries can and do happen, including autism. And, an HHS-funded study concluded that fewer than 1% of vaccine injuries are even reported.Big Pharma is exerting influence over WHO, FDA and CDC to fast track and short cut safety studies in order to gain more profits faster. Big Pharma has zero financial risk when children get vaccine injured because the government prevents victims from suing big pharma – resulting in big pharma not being concerned about child vaccine safety.State initiatives mandating vaccines regardless of family pre-conditions and/or religious beliefs, if left unchecked, will mentally impair an even greater percentage of our child population resulting in one of the greatest human biological experiments in modern history.
https://childrenshealthdefense.org/cdc-who/

----------

phoenyx (12-16-2021)

----------

